# Meßumformer für PT100 in 0-10V und 0(4)-20mA



## multixy (10 November 2011)

moin moin

da ich leider nur begrenzte Karten zur verfügung habe für meine S7 würde ich gerne entweder einen Meßumformer selbst bauen oder eine sehr günstige Lösung finden für einen PT100...
habe mich bereits im i-net umgeschaut aber leider nicht fündig geworden.... meist sind die Links recht alt und somit nicht mehr aktiv

ist hier jemand der Schaltpläne hat? oder eine sehr günstige Lösung parat hat?

gruß
Björn


----------



## Commander_Titte (10 November 2011)

Wie wäre es damit?

MFG Christoph


----------



## Zefix (10 November 2011)

Oder sowas?
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B352_1_D_LC-MV-1xPT100.PDF


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 November 2011)

Hallo

Welchen Temperaturbereich brauchst du denn?
Habe noch Messumformer hier, sind glaube ich:
PT100 0-100°C - 4-20mA
Wenn der Bereich reichen würde schaue ich morgen mal genauer nach.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 November 2011)

Hallo

Habe mal nachgeschaut.
Eliwell EWCC100
Input (Range): PT100 (0-200°C)
Output: 4-20 mA
Supply 220Vac

Würde das passen?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Junior (11 November 2011)

Hallo Björn,
wenn Du Zeit hast such in der Bucht.
Diese Heizung, Umwelt, Hobbybastler Sachen sucht man aber vorzugsweise im Sommer wenn nicht alle im Bastelkeller und vorm Computer sitzen.
Ansonsten sind diese Dinger von Suran vom Preis her schon interessant.


----------



## Elektroinstallateur (21 Dezember 2011)

Hallo multyixy,

wenn du dir den Messumformer selber bauen möchtest, wär das hier vielleicht etwas für dich:
http://mikrocontroller.com/files/PT100_Messverstaerker_02.pdf

Allerdings hat dieser Messumformer nur ein 0-10V Ausgangssignal.


----------



## multixy (24 Dezember 2011)

thx für den Plan.....
wie kann man denn den Temp.bereich ändern??
ich bräuchte nur von 20 bis max 35Grad

frohes Fest wünsch ich euch...







Elektroinstallateur schrieb:


> Hallo multyixy,
> 
> wenn du dir den Messumformer selber bauen möchtest, wär das hier vielleicht etwas für dich:
> http://mikrocontroller.com/files/PT100_Messverstaerker_02.pdf
> ...


----------

